# Rear Spring Pads



## LastZephyr23 (Sep 17, 2014)

What is the point of rear spring pads?


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

To correct the ride height the cheap way


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

To reduce noise from the axle moving up and down was my understanding.


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

That's a good question. I just redid my suspension with just about everything except spring pads, and as an afterthought, was wondering if I should have ordered a set to replace my stock spring pads.
:confused


----------

